# GW501516 Log



## thasho (Jun 11, 2012)

First off, I want to say thanks to the guys at Purchase Peptides and Iron Magazine for the chance to run some fresh compounds! So I got hooked up with some GW501516 and am about to start a 30 day test run. Im going to run it at 10mg ED while eating clean and keeping protein high. So not necessarily in a calorie deficit, but just clean. I'll be doing HIIT cardio everyday along with tennis and basketball on days I decide to skip the track. 

Stats:
white
6'1"
210
16% BF
Bench 245
Squat 355
Deadlift 405

Diet:
Carbs 250g
Fats 100g
Protein 300g


The workout is going to look something like this

Monday: Chest and Tri

Weds: Back and Bi

Fri: Legs and Shoulders

Each muscle group will start off with a 5x5 routine followed by other medium rep-medium weight exercises. I also just started a relatively labor-intensive job and really want to see how the GW affects my performance. Fat loss is something I hope to see along the way, but that's more of a side note. 

Well let's get this thing going!


----------



## thasho (Jun 12, 2012)

I think I'm going to be logging every other day or a few times a week. 

After 2 days of taking the GW, I've felt pretty solid. I've been loading and unloading trucks at FedEx for the past few weeks and it may be me getting used to it, but over the last few days things have gotten WAY easier. I mean, I'm still fatigued at the end of the day but I'm not dead half way through and more or less enjoy the work. 

As far as the gym goes, my cardio intensity has increased. I feel like I can go longer and at a higher pace. It may be the placebo effect, but either way I'm satisfied so far. Today was chest/tri day and I definitely felt I could pump out a few extra sets. The weight I moved didn't move up, but I could pump out a few more reps.


----------



## thasho (Jun 20, 2012)

So for the past 5 days, I've been on a hiking trip and decided to really see where I could test the GW. 

We were moving about 10 miles everyday so it wasn't anything too nuts but I wanted to see how the new chemical was affecting me. First, the endurance over the 5 days did increase. For the first hike of the year, I think this GW really helped me as far as keep consistent pace over the mountains. Unfortunately, none of us had a pedometer or smart phone so we couldn't see how fast we were moving but my heart rate was up the entire period and it felt great. 

When we got home, my abs looked noticeably learner in the mirror and I could see a few more veins in the arms than usual. This could be because of how much I was eating (still a clean diet though in a deficit). Overall, the endurance and fat loss have been noticeable. The real difference changed when I moved from 10 mg to 15 mg. 

But one thing did scare me about the chemical. I got quite a few heart palpitations before, during and after the trip. They were very frequent. I hadn't really noticed anyone else mentioning those in their logs but man, these babies were horrible. I also felt a real tightening. The ticker is something I value and hope to keep for many years to come and because of that I'm deciding to end the log early. As we all know in this business, different chemicals affect everyone differently. My rats have had major palpitations from nolva while other's rats have been fine. This isn't a pleasant feeling to have all day. 

Anyways, thanks again to Iron mag forums for the chance to run this bad boy.  My final verdict looks as though the product works as advertised but my sides didn't warrant me to continue the log. If anyone knows they have a strong heart and want the desired affects of GW, then look into it!


----------

